# Lenticular em Odivelas



## 3R4ZOR (6 Fev 2012 às 13:59)

Boas a todos,

já venho a este fórum há anos, mas hoje resolvi registar-me.
Ontem, vi esta nuvem num céu totalmente azul e resolvi colocar aqui o registo.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2012 às 14:21)

3R4ZOR disse:


> Boas a todos,
> 
> já venho a este fórum há anos, mas hoje resolvi registar-me.
> Ontem, vi esta nuvem num céu totalmente azul e resolvi colocar aqui o registo.



Bem vindo 3R4ZOR!

Trata-se de uma magnífica nuvem Lenticular. Bom registo


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2012 às 15:08)

3R4ZOR disse:


> Boas a todos,
> 
> já venho a este fórum há anos, mas hoje resolvi registar-me.
> Ontem, vi esta nuvem num céu totalmente azul e resolvi colocar aqui o registo.



Bem-vindo ao fórum, 3R4ZOR.
Bela estreia aqui no fórum, com uma boa imagem da Lenticular.


De minha casa também a cheguei a fotografar.

Fica o meu complemento fotográfico ao seu tópico.


----------



## 3R4ZOR (6 Fev 2012 às 17:15)

Obrigado pelas boas vindas.
Vou tentar estar à altura dos grandes conhecedores de meteorologia que "habitam" neste fórum.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2012 às 18:04)

Boas

Também vi! Mas à distância não reparei que era lenticular, será uma que se forma +/- a partir de pouco antes do meio do vídeo?


----------



## 3R4ZOR (7 Fev 2012 às 13:20)

Muito bom esse vídeo, Duarte. 
Que equipamento é que usaste para o fazer?
Não sei se seria a mesma. Tirei a fotografia em Famões, virado para o Dolce Vita Tejo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Fev 2012 às 14:29)

3R4ZOR disse:


> Muito bom esse vídeo, Duarte.
> Que equipamento é que usaste para o fazer?



Obrigado 
O equipamento não é nada de especial, foi com o telemóvel (Samsung i-900) e depois acelerei o vídeo (64x) no Movie Maker.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Fev 2012 às 17:23)

Boas,

Tambem tenho fotos dessa lenticular a pairar na linha de Sintra!!´

Depois coloco tambem mais logo!!


----------



## Microburst (7 Fev 2012 às 22:11)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=524528&tm=8&layout=141&visual=53


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Fev 2012 às 00:04)

Boas!











cump.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Fev 2012 às 12:52)

Ainda bem que houve quem pudesse registar. Eu também a vi na Amadora, mas não tinha comigo máquina fotográfica...


----------

